# Myoplex substitute?



## thomass872 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi, I just read Body for Life and the author emphasized the need for a meal replacement 2 or 3 times a day.  In his book the only MRP he mentioned was Myoplex, but I was looking at some others and I noticed Optimum Nutrition's MRP.  Has anyone else tried this ON's MRP and do you think it would be fine to replace Myoplex with it?  Also, if anyone else has any other replacements I would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Minotaur (Jul 22, 2004)

Since Bill Phillips owned EAS the makers of Myoplex, at the time he wrote the book, it stands to reason he'd push Myoplex.  Myoplex is not bad, it has a better texture than MetRx, though MetRx is less expensive.  I use ON whey protein, but I never tried their mrps.  I'll check them out.  

Almost everyone makes a mrp, so it's just a matter of finding one you like for price, taste and texture.  They're all pretty comparable as far as ingredients and nutrients.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 22, 2004)

thomass872 said:
			
		

> Hi, I just read Body for Life and the author emphasized the need for a meal replacement 2 or 3 times a day.  In his book the only MRP he mentioned was Myoplex, but I was looking at some others and I noticed Optimum Nutrition's MRP.  Has anyone else tried this ON's MRP and do you think it would be fine to replace Myoplex with it?  Also, if anyone else has any other replacements I would appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Thanks


 Don't trust Bill Phillips. Look at those pictures in that book. Do you really think these old flabby people dramatically changed their physique in 12 weeks on that program? Some, but only few. And who wants to eat 3 MRPs a day?


----------



## LAM (Jul 22, 2004)

Myoplex is ok but gets old.  I like both the orginal MetRx (white box) and APM 60.  but as already stated there are tons of MRP's out there.  you just have to try some and see what suites your taste, etc. because they all "work"...


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 27, 2004)

IMO, the BEST overall MRP in temrs of quality & Price is MRM Meta-Meal
It's the tastiest MRP available @ $1 per packet. IMO, this is the deal of the century as far as good quality MRP's are concerned.
It's available at www.bulknutrition.com
I don't think there's any special need to buy Myo Crap at inflated prices!


----------



## andyo (Jul 29, 2004)

I have been using Dymatize Nutritions' DYMA-LEAN and Love it, it has like 42 grams of protein and 5 grams of carbs per packet and is pretty cheap, about 1.00 per packet .


----------

